# Anyone using qb online ?



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has used qb online essentials or plus. I have no experience with this software and need some input. Thank you. Mike


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, all I can tell you is that converting from desktop to online is not very easy, I cannot get it to work so far after trying over a dozen times. Also, there will be significant loss of payroll data (hard to say how devastating it will be for reporting since I have not been able to get it to work so far). Also, payroll adds on 1.50/person per month unlike the desktop version which was a fixed price according to one screen I saw.

I am going to try the free trial if I can get it to work, but so far I am not liking it. It seems like all they are doing is charging more for a lesser program with better access. Not sure I like the tradeoffs so far.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Im not using desktop, this is my first software program im using. Im going to use the free trial and see how i like it, it seemed to have gotten better recently some have said. I guess we will find out. Thank you Mike


----------

